# xp4 air bubbles



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so i bought another xp4 today and all it doing is blowing air bubbles out the intake why? i cant figure out why . my canister has no air in it .


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

if your canister has no air in it, that probably means there's air leak somewhere (between the top/motor and the canister).

my 2262 was spitting air until i made sure the lid is shut tight.
when i got my first xp3, it was spitting air for a week before i realize something wasn't right.

try wiggle the xp4 lid a bit before you put on the 4 clips.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

what's the distance from the filter to the water surface... where your filter output is.. 24" or more?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> what's the distance from the filter to the water surface... where your filter output is.. 24" or more?


that would spit bubble too.
My lower tank with xp3 was spitting bubble all day long.
The bubble was gone after I switch to a shorter xp2.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

im having the same problem.

i just recently bought a xp3 and ive been knockn tuns of bubbles out.

ill make sure that lid is shut tight!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

mine stop now just shake homer style


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

another remedy is to run it. there's air trapped inside the media trays (bio-media, etc etc). put the flow control valve to full throttle and within a minute or two, all bubbles gone. get that all the time, just a bit of patience will solve the small problem.

great filter.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check the bottom cap where you prime the filter. Sometiems that does not seal properly and could suck in air.
That is one of the bad design I found with the Rena XP. Teh connection between all the pipes could be imprived as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's fairly common since your new media would not be saturated with water. If it doesn't clear overnight I'd then start checking for leaks. It's all normal since your filter and media are brand new.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

major micro bubbles still and air ? i would say there no leaks


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I'll say it is sucking air at the intake line. The canister and output are under pressure, anything there you shoudl see water leak. Try tighten that black cap and check if the intake hose is loose somewhere.

I had one that leaked so much at the black cap that if manage to break the siphon and stop the flow.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm with Gordon. After 24 hours if there is still air, the air must be coming in from somewhere.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i went to tighten the hose just below the intake cap i could hear a little squeaking noise so hopefully that was it .


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Just about threw my new one out the window a few weeks ago. It kept gurgling and spewing bubbles. The noise was driving me NUTS. Checked everything several times EXCEPT the black cap at the top of the intake tube. Sure enough it wasn't tight. Since then, no more problems. Hope that's what your problem is too.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think i got her figured out lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

And also...make sure the tubing fits passed the ridges by 3cm in order to fit those black clamps. Good luck and hope you resolve the bubbling.


----------

